# Jobs for plumbers in Iraq?



## arkyplumber (Jan 10, 2009)

Was wondering if yall no anybody that has gone to Iraq, or Afgainastan to do plumbing for contractors?


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

arkyplumber said:


> Was wondering if yall no anybody that has gone to Iraq, or Afgainastan to do plumbing for contractors?


Not what you're looking for but while my oldest son was in Iraq the last time he realized his men had to walk all the way to the other side of the base to shower. He went out and bought some plywood and electric water heaters and fashioned some temporary showers closer to their tents. I'm sure they were not to our standards but were still welcomed by the guys.

Mark


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

I was in Afghanistan with KBR for nearly a year.


----------



## SPH (Nov 4, 2008)

I was recruited by KBR but i chickened out at the last minute. Sounded like a really good deal though. At the time i was a 3rd year apprentice and they were offering 100k tax free per year. Plus they would fly you anywhere in the world for 10 days for vacation.


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

There were many people that were not happy with the pay. Tax free is only if you are out of the states all but I believe 28 days during the year. You get 2 weeks R&R every 4 months. Many guys would fly into Mexico or Canada first, then take a regional flight home. Of course that was before everyone needed a passport to cross US borders.
You are always under threat of being fired, because you will owe taxes the day you land at home if you were over you maximum days in the states. 1 guy got fired and sent home 3 days before his year. Yup, owed ol uncle sam bigtime.

However, I really enjoyed my time there. It can get really boring after the novelty wears off. It sucks getting used to sleeping 500m from a runway, believe me.
I wouldn't trade it for anything. I am proud of what I did. However, it is not everyones cup of tea. Just remember, if you go, a water bottle is NOT A URINAL.


----------



## arkyplumber (Jan 10, 2009)

What would the pay be for a master plumber with this company. Wondering what the work would be too. Thanks


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

Maintenance on bases mostly. Some "new construction" alot of time spent trying to MacGyver things together. Parts need to be ordered 6 months ahead of time. Pretty slow boats bringing the supplies, then if the convoy gets hit, ya gotta re-order.
The pay has changed since I was there ( I hope ) it was nowhere near 100,000. Depending on where you live it may seem like alot of money. Most people were dissapointed. They talk about overtime available. Nope. You can however find other jobs that need doing, such as laundy, but it is at their pay rate, there is no overtime pay.
Your money gets deposited in a US bank of your choice. You can get up to $200.00 a week cash on base for spending money. You will spend it. 
When I was in Afghanistan there was no pay difference between the Master Plumbers and the "plumbers" (people who transfered to plumbing form other areas and thought they knew it all)
I had to prove my qualifications beyond doubt, I ended up working with 2 guys whose experience entailed being the helper on the "honey wagon" Same pay, more responsibility, much frustration. Its better to get on the FOB teams. You get out to the firebases for short stretches. The team consists of, Plumber, HVAC, Carpenter and Elec-chicken.


----------



## samuelarby (Nov 9, 2009)

To the guys who are/were there... Do you still have your recruiters contact info? Did you have a passport before you applied? I really appreciate your help!


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

samuelarby said:


> To the guys who are/were there... Do you still have your recruiters contact info? Did you have a passport before you applied? I really appreciate your help!


How about an intro..


----------



## samuelarby (Nov 9, 2009)

*Sorry, I am new to this.*



slickrick said:


> How about an intro..


Hope I didn't step on any toes... I am a plumber in Seattle and this is the only place I have found with any real information about working in Iraq or Afghanistan.


----------

